# upgrading speakers



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

driving around today with my ipod hooked up to my kenwood excelon, and it just didnt sound right. i heard a raspy, rattle come from the hi's and it just doesnt feel like the speakers sound right. so i want to slowly look into new spekers. 

can someone please dumb it down for me. i mean way down. like the difference between the coxial and component speaker system. im kind of already sold on jl auido or mtx. i had theirs subs in the past, and always had good results. but that is the only thing ever read up on was subs (it was a first car/ high school thing). 

im looking at something that can be plug and play, slight mods are ok, but whats up this this x-over deal, not really looking at running a separate amp or anything. been looks at crutchfield, not to buy, but to see whats available


----------

